# brick wall on front of house is leaning



## Brendawyatt (May 2, 2009)

hello, 
I was hoping someone would have some ideas on fixing a brick wall. We have a 3 or 4 foot wall on the front of ours house and part of it is cracked and leaning out. the wall looks like it may have falling down off its foundation a little, there is about a foot of cement in front of the bottom, it looks like it has fallen a little behind it like part of the foundation gave note: not the house foundation the form for the wall. we went to lowes and the guys idea was to use f26 construction glue and push the wall back - well we tried to push and it was not going to move. we would rather try to fix it, rather than replace it right now with the way the economy is. 
anyone have any ideas
thank you 
Brenda


----------



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

Can you upload a picture to one of the free hosting services and then link to it here?


----------



## Allthunbs (Apr 27, 2009)

Flagging this to watch the thread. I have a similar problem but concealment is not an issue.

Allthunbs


----------



## hayewe farm (Mar 15, 2009)

It sounds like you have brick veneer siding that was set on an inadequate footer. It may be possible to higher a foundation jacking company to jack it up and stabilize the footer but would probably be cheaper top tear off and redo or tear off and replace with siding.


----------



## Blueprintbuilds (Dec 3, 2012)

*Brick falling off*

A picture would help tremendously... But if its real brick, and bowing out, a cheap, temporary fix is installing 3" wide vertical steel plates every 3-6' (depends how bad the wall is). It won't look very good but should hold it in place until your ready to rebuild the wall

Removed link to company website


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

Blueprintbuilds said:


> A picture would help tremendously... But if its real brick, and bowing out, a cheap, temporary fix is installing 3" wide vertical steel plates every 3-6' (depends how bad the wall is). It won't look very good but should hold it in place until your ready to rebuild the wall


 You do realize this is a three year old post...OP is probably no longer watching


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Blueprintbuilds.

Please read our site rules, including advertising rules, ("Participants may not include their company name as part of their username")

thank you.

Old thread. Thread closed.


----------

